# Nuevo Nieve Nueve (n0)



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 1, 2011)

*Nuevo Nieve Nueve (d1)*

.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Nuevo Nieve Nueve (sending role pms)*

Nice period


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Nuevo Nieve Nueve (sending role pms)*

All role PMs sent out.

48 hours.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 7, 2011)

Hilariously late. Sorry bout that.

...

The villagers awoke to find that luckily, the murderers had not struck tonight.

One of the noisier villagers disagreed with the group mentality and showed his amputated arm to the rest of the town.

The eight villagers (and an amputee) broke out in fearful fits.

Nobody died. *48 hours till nightfall*.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 7, 2011)

oh fantastic! no one died.

The missing limb worries me though...


----------



## Mai (Aug 7, 2011)

Maybe it meant a doctor block? The attackers tried to kill whoever it is, and he managed to survive despite losing a limb? That's all I can think of.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 7, 2011)

I'd assume a doctor stopped him from bleeding to death, yeah.


----------



## M&F (Aug 7, 2011)

Further grounds to assume we had a lucky doc would be that no one was frozen, meaning that there was almost definetly a mafia attack instead of a freezing.

Also, I'm not sure if the Spanish on the title is correct.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 8, 2011)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Also, I'm not sure if the Spanish on the title is correct.


Nieve doesn't mean what I thought it meant. Bluh bluh I hated Spanish class etc etc...,

also-- can't edit the thread title for whatever reason, so it is PERMANIGHT ZERO apparently...


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 8, 2011)

Well, now we are stuck in a cold night that has a number less than one. 

But like Mai and Squirrel said, it could be a doctor block (thats all i can think of)


----------



## Mai (Aug 8, 2011)

That's pretty much all there is. There's no roleblocker, and if there was an inactive mafia that wouldn't explain the arm. Unless the mafia sent in their night action too late for it to count, or something.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 9, 2011)

I remember a Mafia (Maybe TVTropes or Monty Python?) where someone lost their arm and apparently they were a Bulletproof.


----------



## Mai (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't think there _are _bulletproofs here, though! It came with a role list.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Nuevo Nieve Nueve (d1)*

Oh yeah.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 9, 2011)

HEY GUYS I'M

DRUMROLL PLEASE:

Brown. The townie.

FFFF


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 9, 2011)

Makes sense, cause you had an "unexpected" invite.

So now what?


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 9, 2011)

RK-10 said:


> HEY GUYS I'M
> 
> DRUMROLL PLEASE:
> 
> ...


Sergeant Johnson here.


----------



## Light (Aug 9, 2011)

*Abstain*.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 9, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Sergeant Johnson here.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 10, 2011)

I mean I'm claiming as Vanilla.


----------



## Mai (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, he's claiming as a townie? Not much to say about that. *Abstain.*


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, some people claim a fake role, and i didnt understand when he crossed out sergeant (he could of just taken it out)

*Abstain*


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 10, 2011)

I was making a reference.
(note: whenever I strikethrough anything, it is a joke)


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 10, 2011)

but why would you joke in a mafia game?


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 10, 2011)

Why wouldn't you joke in Mafia?
Just because there's srs discussion doesn't mean it's totally srs bsns.
Unless it /is/ Serious Business.
You don't really joke there.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 10, 2011)

remember metronome mafia? RK-10 made a joke and he was werewolf!

No one makes a joke in this even so early in the game


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 10, 2011)

*Headdesk*
I am the Don, I killed Karkat last night


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 10, 2011)

well stop joking.

anyway......


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 10, 2011)

Strikethroughs tend to be more acceptable as jokes than what RK-10 did.

Mostly because if you cross something out it is generally accepted that the person saying it doesn't actually mean it.

but it is still a better idea to not joke.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 10, 2011)

Meh...ok then...for now, *abstain*


----------



## Mai (Aug 10, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> Well, some people claim a fake role, and i didnt understand when he crossed out sergeant (he could of just taken it out)
> 
> *Abstain*


I don't understand. What were you meaning to say?

Are you trying to say LS99 was fakeclaiming as a vig or something? Considering Karkat said there was no vigilante, that would be a case of Did Not Do The Research.



Doc Scratch said:


> Strikethroughs tend to be more acceptable as jokes than what RK-10 did.
> 
> Mostly because if you cross something out it is generally accepted that the person saying it doesn't actually mean it.
> 
> but it is still a better idea to not joke.


THIS SO MUCH.

Okay, mafia is a game and it's fun to joke! However, it should be immediately clear when you are joking and when you are not, considering fakeclaims and the like can be pretty common. Strikethroughs are a good indicator!

Remember everyone; mafia is _serious business._

(I hope I don't sound like I'm trying to mini-mod. I don't want to be annoying)


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 10, 2011)

Did not know bout strikethroughs. And i did too do my research!

Anyway.....now what?


----------



## Mai (Aug 10, 2011)

I meant that LS99 would not have done the research if he claimed as vigilante. 

Now? We wait for the day to end and night to fall, possibly changing our votes if anyone comes up with any information or does something suspicious.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 15, 2011)

NIGHT FALL!!!! It's been 6 days!

The night should start now.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 20, 2011)

*Nobody died.

48 hours.*


----------

